# Helmstead Minis is MOVING!



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

It's official, our farm is moving to SW Indiana in...

February!

Look out Hoosiers, here we come, just like the Clampetts!

  My packing boxes arrived FedEx yesterday, which means I have to start packing...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 30, 2009)

So sad you won't be my neighbor anymore!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

I am SO sad to be leaving so many friends here in GA...I've lived here over 20 years!  (LOL and I'm not quite 30 yet!)  Especially my friends in the goat community - GA has a great group of goat people and they've meant the world to me!


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 30, 2009)

Woohoo, that means you're closer to me!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 30, 2009)

Pretty much due south, right?


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 30, 2009)

You'll only be about 11 hours away!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, Kate, just how far are you going to be from N. Alabama?  I hate the thought of moving, and to move not only my furniture and stuff, but a whole barn full of goats should be quite an experience.   I do hope you can get a photo journal of all this.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 31, 2009)

I already looked at the map awhile ago, Sandie, it's only about 5 hrs, maybe 5.5...from you.  So while I'm moving 8 hrs from here, I'm still only adding about an hour drive to you and Robin LOL.

YES!  This is why I bought a new camera that also takes video!  It's going to be insane to say the least.  I'm glad we somewhat had a dry run of it over Thanksgiving when we hauled 6 goats there.  I'm still trying to figure out how we're going to haul 4 bucks, three of which HATE the other's very sights.  I'm thinking 4 crates, each at different corners of the trailer.


----------



## JerseyXGirl (Dec 31, 2009)

Wahoo, that means you'll be closer to me and I have an aunt and uncle who live in Tell City, IN!! I also have one in Owensboro.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 31, 2009)

Owensboro is close, we drive through there to get home via William Natcher and 231...always stop there for food LOL but never at the Long John Silver's (DH got food poisoning there once).


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 13, 2010)

Owensboro is supposedly the BBQ capitol of the world.  I've actually never been there, but I fully intend to go there just eat at Moonlite Bar-B-Q Inn someday.  

You'll be just about a 3hr drive from me, Kate..  My wife's been wanting a Nigerian Buck, too, sooooo...ya never know.  Our current herdsire was on the road with us for like 5 hours the day we picked him up, so it's certainly not out of the question.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 20, 2010)

Glad to have you joining us, Kate.  
We'll really have to meet in the middle some time and 'do lunch' or something.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 20, 2010)

Well the barn's up, DH is up there for the second week now putting up fences.  I've been here with my SIL packing 5 years worth of stuff up...ah...

Should be moved in about 2 weeks!


----------

